# What should my fursona be based from my personality?



## smolsketch (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi! Im new to the furry fandom and would like help deciding on a creature or animal to use as my fursona. I want it to be unique to me so I am using my personality to decide on what I should use as my fursona. I need help deciding what I should use as my fursona, so can you give some suggestions.
some of my personality traits include:
being lazy sometimes while hardworking at others
having an obsession of eating and food
kind yet assertive to other people
loves to collect historical artifacts and coins
wants to make new friends but has trouble socializing with people
has a passion for art and history
likes to have a predictable schedule


----------



## ErrorPuppy (Nov 21, 2017)

Sounds like a cross between a dog and a bird!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

A Crow


----------



## Asylum_Rhapsody (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm agreeing with crow, raven, or corvid. The collecting of coins and precious things is the most obvious, but the rest also fits. They're intelligent and clever, and while they have a somewhat unsavory reputation, they are socially-inclined animals, even befriending wolves.

The strong dichotomy between being lazy and hardworking can fit tons of stuff, eapecially anything that hybernates for the winter. That and the voracious eating make me think bear.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Nov 21, 2017)

Crow is a strong choice like others have said.

I also think of tanuki, especially with the passion for history. They have quite a history in Japanese folklore. I'm also quite used to seeing them as something akin to merchants, probably thanks to Nintendo and Tom Nook. But a tanuki who runs a coin shop or antique store or just a general collection of such items might fit pretty well.


----------



## Astus (Nov 21, 2017)

I’d go with a narwhal, those personality traits seem like something a narwhal would be like... and they have a horn so like whats not to like? :V


----------



## Ginza (Nov 21, 2017)

Really, you should go with whatever feels right. I don't think a sona should be chosen based off of shared characteristics tbh. I think they're best chosen because you like the look and feel of the species. Design a character, a story, and mold them into you. I often find the rest comes quite easily


----------



## Amnesiac22 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think choose an animal you think looks awesome and you'd enjoy being


----------



## Phoxatol (Nov 22, 2017)

I personally agree with Ginza and Amnesiac. What's the fun in getting people to decide an animal for you when it may not be an animal you enjoy? Choose an animal you love and design it to how you want it to be- make it your own. Sure, adding some of your own characteristics into your creation isn't a bad thing but I think when a person goes above and beyond who they are makes for an interesting character. Think of "fursonas" more as Signature Characters. When people see that character, they relate it to you.
Good luck with your character! I hope to see some drafts of it some time.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 13, 2017)

You


----------



## smolsketch (Dec 13, 2017)

Phoxatol said:


> I personally agree with Ginza and Amnesiac. What's the fun in getting people to decide an animal for you when it may not be an animal you enjoy? Choose an animal you love and design it to how you want it to be- make it your own. Sure, adding some of your own characteristics into your creation isn't a bad thing but I think when a person goes above and beyond who they are makes for an interesting character. Think of "fursonas" more as Signature Characters. When people see that character, they relate it to you.
> Good luck with your character! I hope to see some drafts of it some time.


Hi! I drew some ideas on what my fursona should be:
smolsketchkid.deviantart.com: Avian fursona
smolsketchkid.deviantart.com: centaur sketch
The first one is a crow and the other is a centaur.


----------

